# So this happened, Bargain Musician FV7 7-String review !



## ZXIIIT (Oct 1, 2014)

BargainMusician.com is a company based in California with budget instruments made for the musician looking for a bargain, they are relatively new and the FV7 is their first 7-string model.

Video Review here 
Bargain Musician FV7 7-String Guitar Review - YouTube











Construction Method: Set Neck *oops
Strings: 7
Scale Length: 24.75"
Body: Basswood ?
Fingerboard Binding: Cream
Pickups: 6-string pickup ?
Neck Material: Maple ?
Body Finish: Gloss Black
Headstock Shape: ESP LTD V-307
Neck/Headstock Finish: Gloss Black
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Frets/Size: 22, Jumbo
Inlays: None
Nut: Cream Plastic
Hardware Color: Black
Bridge System: Tune-O-Matic
Control Pattern: 1 Volume, 1 Tone
Made In China

Finish/Build: The finish and construction is solid, everything is installed correctly, no sharp frets, setup is ok, no fret buzz and decent action out of the box. Binding looks a bit rough after the 22nd fret, as does the finish where the neck meets the body. The body (and headstock) are loosely based on a ESP LTD V-307, which look great but could potentially be a legal issue for BargainMusician.com.

ESP headstock





6-String Pickup close-up





Messy Binding/Neck joint









Sound: Aside from the unknown body wood (I'm guessing some sort of basswood) and the odd detail that the pickup is a 6-string pickup, the sound is decent, can get some nice clean tones and some mid gain distortion. For hi-gain metal and leads, the clarity is muddy and a bit lost, as expected from unknown branded pickups.

Playability: The neck shape is comparable to a D shaped neck in between a Schecter neck and an Ibanez neck and the neck heel is non-intrusive to lead playing. The scale length is a bit off putting to some 7-string players, but it works well with thicker strings and is a great transition aid for 6-string guitarists.
The sharp nut and higher fret access make playing the FV7 a bit getting used to, but the bridge is very comfortable and the location of the Volume and Tone knobs is great, out of the playing area but still within quick reach.

Live shot with Morphesia, I played the FV7 for a few songs.





Overall, for being the first run of 7-string guitars on BargainMusician.com, this is a decent budget guitar to have as a backup, a modding canvas, or for a first 7-string. The awesome V shape body and sleek look of the guitar will definitely stand out at a show, but to have it as a reliable studio guitar, it will need a bit of work to get to that point.

Thanks to BargainMusician.com for allowing me to review this guitar.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounded good everywhere but outside and on it's own. Not bad for the price. Thanks for the review!


----------



## downburst82 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like a set neck to me (as opposed to neck through listed in specs) 

Thanx for the review


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 1, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Sounded good everywhere but outside and on it's own. Not bad for the price. Thanks for the review!



Thanks for watching!



downburst82 said:


> Looks like a set neck to me (as opposed to neck through listed in specs)
> 
> Thanx for the review



Changed the specs, thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks br00t4l as fark though  

I'm a little confused by their use of a 6 string pickup, but if you ever swap it out you could also route it out a bit to fit an actual 7 string pickup


----------



## Ancient (Oct 2, 2014)

If this was 25.5" scale it would be EXACTLY what I've been looking for..... still might have to check one out though for a different tuning. Thanks for the review!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 2, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Looks br00t4l as fark though
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused by their use of a 6 string pickup, but if you ever swap it out you could also route it out a bit to fit an actual 7 string pickup



Might have something to do with the factory they are made at not having 7-String pickups ready? Not sure, but luckily, the pickup route is routed big enough to fit a 7-string pickup, so once I drop one in there, I will update this thread.



Ancient said:


> If this was 25.5" scale it would be EXACTLY what I've been looking for..... still might have to check one out though for a different tuning. Thanks for the review!



Thank for watching! Hopefully, Bargain Musician extends their 7-string line-up in the future with more models/options.


----------



## Ancient (Oct 3, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> Might have something to do with the factory they are made at not having 7-String pickups ready? Not sure, but luckily, the pickup route is routed big enough to fit a 7-string pickup, so once I drop one in there, I will update this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for watching! Hopefully, Bargain Musician extends their 7-string line-up in the future with more models/options.



It could also be a cost saving measure, the bar magnet covered 6 string pickup they seem to use could be much cheaper than a basic 7 string pickup at that factory. Either way as long as the route is big enough thats cool with me. Please do update with pics if you put another pickup in there.

No problem!!! I'll def keep an eye on that site, hopefully we can convince them to extend the scale to atleast 25.5" for the next run....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 3, 2014)

Ancient said:


> It could also be a cost saving measure, the bar magnet covered 6 string pickup they seem to use could be much cheaper than a basic 7 string pickup at that factory. Either way as long as the route is big enough thats cool with me. Please do update with pics if you put another pickup in there.
> 
> No problem!!! I'll def keep an eye on that site, hopefully we can convince them to extend the scale to atleast 25.5" for the next run....



That could be a reason too. 

They have everything else made for 7s, so hopefully they will!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 18, 2014)

Update!

Been using this live on and off for both my bands, I really like how comfy the neck is and how easy it is to play, so I decided to mod it a bit.

(horrible pic)

DiMarzio D-Activator pickup.
Relocated output jack to upper wing.
Seymour Duncan YJM volume pot (no tone)
Dunlop Straplocks
Matte Black PlastiDip Finish






I dulled the finished and painted the headstock and body with PlastiDip, it didn't come out well so I'll be re-finishing it in matte black once the PlastiDip peels off.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 18, 2014)

So did the 7 string pickup go in with no modification to the body? Can't tell from the darkness of the pic, but it looks directly mounted too which I think looks nicer than pup rings.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 18, 2014)

If they made one of these in 27" scale or 26.5", I'd buy one in a second. For $230, why not?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 18, 2014)

My iPad decieved me, there is a ring. Still curious if your earlier assumptions were correct and if it accepted the pickup without any routing.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 18, 2014)

The cavity needed a quick route, since the DiMarzio pickup has a bigger base.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 22, 2014)

Updating this with a video from our show last night, D-Activator sounded great! Using my usual JamUp rig.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2015)

Quick update on this guitar, still using it as my main live guitar, has been taken out on the road a lot and it still plays well! Strung it up with Cobalt strings.


----------



## Forkface (Feb 11, 2015)

holy smokes. You look like something from kid's nightmares.
(in a good way )

glad to hear its still holding up


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 11, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> Quick update on this guitar, still using it as my main live guitar, has been taken out on the road a lot and it still plays well! Strung it up with Cobalt strings.



You look very trve kvlt gr1mmnezz and shit like that. And the guitar is pretty sick too.

Have to do any fret work?

And the guitar would be perfect if it had a neck pickup. For me, anyways.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You look very trve kvlt gr1mmnezz and shit like that. And the guitar is pretty sick too.
> 
> Have to do any fret work?



There is a spot around the 7th fret where it buzzes, might be from low action or a high fret, but will get it checked out soon.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 11, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> There is a spot around the 7th fret where it buzzes, might be from low action or a high fret, but will get it checked out soon.



Do you have a little relief in the neck or is it flat?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Do you have a little relief in the neck or is it flat?



It's flat, will get a good setup on it to resolve it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 12, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> It's flat, will get a good setup on it to resolve it.



That could solve your problem with the 7th fret. Or at the very least, make it so the issue is less drastic. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 12, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That could solve your problem with the 7th fret. Or at the very least, make it so the issue is less drastic. Hope you get it sorted out.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------

